# A burbot lovers dream



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Beaversson said:


> So what the hell have i been catching? one in the irish hills and one in a gravel pit in tecumseh both looks like that and took me on a sleigh ride in the kayak. i swear i was making a wake.:sad:




Dogfish is what you caught. Burbot are different fish and come from mostly deep water clear lakes...


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Dan I am starting to love Crystal more and have you found many burbot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Dan I am starting to love Crystal more and have you found many burbot?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Not yet Nick BUT I'm planning a special trip up there this year just for whitefish and burbot...........(whenever Crystal freezes .:rant


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Dan,
So.....DiPpen the Dog in Some melted Butta is good eatin? Start namin you the "DawG SlaYer"! or the "DawG Catcher" or the "Hound Pounder":lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

No no no Kev.... It's more like dippen the cod....... 

You can call me: Ling Dingler.....(since they are ling cod) :lol:

Robert's the only DaWg I know......:evil:


----------



## mk_bovee (Feb 17, 2009)

for you guys going to crystal lake this year, might i suggest herdsman point in about 40-45 FOW.........thats where i always did my best. dead smelt right on the bottom. always came off with 5-6 for a couple of hours fishing there in years past.


----------

